# bolens iseki 1704 pto problems



## habidad33 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a bolens 1704 I am trying to use a 4ft tiller on. When I engage the pto in anything but very soft ground, the pto stops turning and makes a grinding noise like a slipping clutch plate. I could use suggestions and a source of interior tractor diagrams.
thanks, 
steve


----------

